# VersionsVerwaltung welches Tool Verwendet ihr



## Waldi (31. Aug 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich weis nicht ob das der richtige Thread ist. Notfalls bitte verschieben. 
Ich bin beim Stöbern bei Wikipedia auf das Thema 
VersionsVerwaltung gestoßen. Ich habe dann gelesen das CVS ein ziemlich häufig verbreitetes Tool ist aber wahrscheinlich von Subversion abgelöst wird. Jetzt würde mich mal Interressieren was ihr so verwendet und was nach eurer Meinung das beste Tool ist.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Aug 2006)

Gibts sonst noch was großes? Verwende auch CVS und/oder SVN und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

Ich liebe SVN


----------



## Pulvertoastman (31. Aug 2006)

CVS ist wohl tatsächlich am weitesten verbreitet. Es hat mittlerweile auch in vielen Firmen Einzug gehalten.

Bei der Benutzung in Zusammenhang mit Programmierung fand ich es aber immer etwas lästig, dass die History beim Refactoring verloren geht. Heisst, wenn ich eine Datei umbennen, muss ich sie im CVS löschen und eine neue (mit neuer History) anlegen. Das finde ich z.B. in subversion deutlich besser umgesetzt.

Früher habe ich auch noch mit Visual Source Safe und PVCS gearbeitet. Ohje, PVCS gibt es als solches schon gar nicht mehr.  Die spielen aber eher keine so große Rolle mehr.

Wenn du damit anfangen willst, ist IMHO subversion die richtige Wahl. Es ist ausreichend stabil und bietet so ziemlich alles, was man so braucht, da die Entwickler aus der Benutzung von CVS einiges gelernt haben.

Ggf. ist hier auch das folgende Buch für dich interessant:
http://www.pragmaticprogrammer.com/titles/svn2/index.html

/dirk


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

Schließe mich an, wer die Wahl hat: SVN


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (31. Aug 2006)

Um mal etwas Werbung zu machen: IBM Rational ClearCase ;-)


----------



## kama (31. Aug 2006)

Hi,


			
				masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um mal etwas Werbung zu machen: IBM Rational ClearCase ;-)



ist ja durchaus ok ein wenig Werbung, aber das Problem bei CC ist der Preis?...und ein wirklicher Vorteil gegenüber Subversion habe ich bisher nicht wirklich gefunden...

Bei SVN, SVK, Vista, Monotone  etc. ist der gleich 0,00 Euro....(außer Download Kosten)...

Empfehlen kann ich hier nur ganz klar Subversion, was ja schon genannt wurde und im Zusammenhang mit der Java Entwicklung ist Subclipse bzw. Subversive zu nennen. Wobei ich derzeit ein wenig in Richtung Subversive tendiere...
TortoiseSVN ist auch noch zu nennen, wenn man auf Windows arbeitet...

Link hinweise sind hier zu finden.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Kola (31. Aug 2006)

Auf der Arbeit: SVN und Envy
Daheim keins, da ich mich in der Freizeit meistens vom PC fernhalte!

Übrigens finde ich das "Subclipse-Plugin" super!!! Einfach Super!!!

Warnung: Dieser Beitrag enthält mehr als 5 Ausrufezeichen!!!


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (31. Aug 2006)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ClearCase ist sicher nur für große Projekte geeignet, da fallen die Kosten nicht so ins Gewicht. Ein Vorteil sind die VOBs, sodass man ein Repository physikalisch verteilen kann. Weiterhin zu nennen sind neben den dynamischen Views auch die Versionsverwaltung für ganze Ordner, d.h. das Verschieben und Löschen von Dateien kann somit versioniert werden.

Privat nutz ich auch SubVersion. ;-)


----------



## kama (31. Aug 2006)

Hallo,



> ClearCase ist sicher nur für große Projekte geeignet, da fallen die Kosten nicht so ins Gewicht.


Na ja. ca. 4125 $ (ca. 3200 Euro) / Jahr und User macht bei einer Truppe von 50 Leuten schon einen ganz schönen Batzen Geld oder? Wobei ich 50 Leute nicht als wirklich groß betrachte...sagen wir ab XX Leute...?

Ich finde das kann man nicht so sehen. 

Heute ist jedes Projekt in finanziellem Notstand...

Desweiteren installiert man CC nicht mal eben so...da braucht man jemand der das kann. Sprich einen CC Consultant (kostet auch...) Einsatz ca. 1-2 Monate (Installation, Einweisung usw.) ca. 800-1200 Euro / Tag....

So, dann benötigt man noch einen CC Admin, der sein Handwerk beherrscht, sonst geht das richtig in die Hose...na ja der kostet auch bzw. muss gut geschult werden und die Schulungen bei IBM kosten nicht gerade ein Taschengeld....(ich habe selbst die CC Schulungen User/Admin/Metadata mit gemacht)...ich weiss was das gekostet haben....



> Ein Vorteil sind die VOBs, sodass man ein Repository physikalisch verteilen kann.


Das ist eines der wenigen Themen, wo ich durchaus einen Vorteil für CC sehe. Aber in der Praxis habe ich bisher nicht gesehen, dass das zu einer Entscheidung für CC bzw. gegen CC geführt hätte...

Abgesehen davon, wann muss verteilt werden. Doch nur, wenn ich hunderte CC-Entwickler auf einem CC-Server hängen habe....dann bricht der zusammen. Dann muss ich das auf verschiedene Server verteilen....weil die eben per Dateisystem direkt auf dem Server arbeiten....



> Weiterhin zu nennen sind neben den dynamischen Views auch die Versionsverwaltung für ganze Ordner, d.h. das Verschieben und Löschen von Dateien kann somit versioniert werden.


Ja die config-spec. Womit man aber auch eine ganze Menge schindluder treiben kann...

Abgesehen davon: Subversion verwaltet doch auch ganze Ordner etc. inkl. Löschen/Verschieben etc....wo ist das Problem?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Caffè Latte (31. Aug 2006)

Hi,

sowohl @work wie @home Subversion.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (1. Sep 2006)

*Kama*,

Ich denke, wir sollten diese Diskussion nicht zu weit führen, da es sonst vom Thema ablenkt. Es wurde nach dem besten Tool gefragt, nicht nach dem billigsten. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, was die eigenen Rahmenbedingungen und Ansprüche sind.

Unsere Situation ist die:



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heute ist jedes Projekt in finanziellem Notstand...



Hab ich bislang nicht so erfahren. Wenn das nämlich so wäre, dann würden sich unsere Kunden vorher überlegen, was sie wirklich möchten und nicht über 6 Monate lang ihre Anforderungen ständig ändern.



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Desweiteren installiert man CC nicht mal eben so...da braucht man jemand der das kann. Sprich einen CC Consultant (kostet auch...) Einsatz ca. 1-2 Monate (Installation, Einweisung usw.) ca. 800-1200 Euro / Tag....
> 
> So, dann benötigt man noch einen CC Admin, der sein Handwerk beherrscht, sonst geht das richtig in die Hose...na ja der kostet auch bzw. muss gut geschult werden und die Schulungen bei IBM kosten nicht gerade ein Taschengeld....(ich habe selbst die CC Schulungen User/Admin/Metadata mit gemacht)...ich weiss was das gekostet haben....



Genau da kommen wir ins Spiel, als IBM-Partner, der selbst die Durchführung von IBM-Schulungen sowie Systembetreuung anbietet. ;-)



			
				kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon: Subversion verwaltet doch auch ganze Ordner etc. inkl. Löschen/Verschieben etc....wo ist das Problem?



Echt? Habs noch nicht ausführlich getestet, aber davon hab ich bislang nix mitbekommen. Wie gesagt, für kleine bis mittelgroße Projekte ist SubVersion sicher die richtige Wahl.

Kennt jemand noch andere Tools oder sind wirklich nur diese 3 bekannt?[/b]


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2006)

Was verstehst du unter "klein bis mittelgroß" und warum sollte Subversion für "große" Projekte ungeeignet sein?


----------

